# Recommend me some board-games



## arktan (Jan 28, 2009)

I need some new board-games. Something for more than 2 persons since we got bored with chess and all that stuff.

So what do you guys recommend? You know, something that can be played with snacks and beers on a rainy day.


----------



## loktide (Jan 28, 2009)

MAG BLAST






Mag&#194;&#183;Blast Second Edition | BoardGameGeek

it's basically a strategy game consisting of spaceship battles. actions like shooting, reinforcing and sabotaging the other's moves are played using cards, which you pull every round.

i freaking love this game, and it's definitely _not only_ for sci-fi freaks.


edit: also, it's 2+ players  don't be fooled by the crappy sci-fi looking cover


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 28, 2009)

I always found scrabble entertaining.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2009)

risk.
its the fucking best!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 28, 2009)

arktan said:


> I need some new board-games. Something for more than 2 persons since we got bored with chess and all that stuff.
> 
> So what do you guys recommend? You know, _*something that can be played with snacks and beers on a rainy day.*_



Warhammer 40,000.


----------



## thesimo (Jan 28, 2009)

MONOPOLY!!!


----------



## playstopause (Jan 28, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> risk.
> its the fucking best!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 28, 2009)

Runebound is a nice, easy-to-learn fantasy game that doesn't take too long to set up or put away, and the expansions are pretty cheap.

If you want something more elaborate, Arkham Horror is superb, but takes a while to get the hang of.

Warhammer 40K is a lot of fun, but requires and insane amount of time and money if you're going to do it properly. Warhammer Quest, Bloodbowl, Necromunda and Mordheim were all a lot of fun too, but I've no idea which ones are still being produced.

I don't know what the newer versions are like, but the original Atmosfear was awesome.

If you get Risk, look for the Transformers version, as that's really cool.

Scrabble is good too...


----------



## arktan (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow!

Thanks for the tips, guys. I already wrote some of them down 

But keep'em coming.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2009)

Charades, Sniglets, and Balderdash. Alcohol increases the desired effects of each of these.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2009)

Battletech was the best ever.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 28, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Warhammer 40K is a lot of fun, but requires and insane amount of time and money if you're going to do it properly. Warhammer Quest, Bloodbowl, Necromunda and Mordheim were all a lot of fun too, but I've no idea which ones are still being produced.



Its true. Costly, but oh so much fun, especially when there are beers involved 

From what i can tell all of the others are still being produced, its just a little harder to find Bloodbowl these days... Im pretty sure all GW's have Mordheim and Necromunda, but i dont actually know about Warhammer Quest...

Anyway, its good fun.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 28, 2009)

Scotland Yard
Awesome game ! If you don't have it.. go get it ! now !


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2009)

No board-game thread is complete without!


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I second the person who said Risk. Love that game.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 28, 2009)

that would be me.
it is so epic with 5-6 mates all playing and sinking beers


----------



## Variant (Jan 29, 2009)

MFB said:


> No board-game thread is complete without!



 D&D (and other RPGs) are _*not*_ board games, though are *great* fun if one, you have the time to invest in them, and two, you've grown beyond the nerd-hate stigma attached to them. 

As for board game suggestions, this one is cool, we played it over Christmas and it was pretty awesome:


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2009)

I consider them a more competitive/intense form of board game but overall still a board game at the end of the day


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2009)

Risk.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 29, 2009)

Risk is hella fun to play. Go get it now.


----------



## estabon37 (Jan 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Warhammer 40,000.



Pretty sure you need a rainy month for some games of W40K 

Unless you play against me - I'm an easy beat! I have a 2000 point Dark Eldar army that I haven't touched in four years because I kept getting beaten so comprehensively I began to wonder why I dropped so much money on it. I refuse to pay for a new army. Just release a Codex that makes Dark Eldar somewhat competitive - FUCKING PLEASE!

Closer to topic: I like Yahtze and Trouble. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Scotland Yard
> Awesome game ! If you don't have it.. go get it ! now !
> 
> /shophnc/boardgame/scotland-yard-all.jpg[/IMG]



Fuck, I haven't seen that in years! You're right, it is a great game.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 29, 2009)

estabon37 said:


> Pretty sure you need a rainy month for some games of W40K
> 
> Unless you play against me - I'm an easy beat! I have a 2000 point Dark Eldar army that I haven't touched in four years because I kept getting beaten so comprehensively I began to wonder why I dropped so much money on it. I refuse to pay for a new army. Just release a Codex that makes Dark Eldar somewhat competitive - FUCKING PLEASE!
> 
> Closer to topic: I like Yahtze and Trouble. Does that make me a bad person?



I used to play Dark Eldar as well. The models were really beautiful, so they were probably my favourite out of all the armies I owned, but they were a bitch to play as, as you say.

One of these days, when I've got some disposeable income, I'd like to design a 2000 point 40K army, then just mail order the lot and devote a few weekends to painting it.


----------



## arktan (Jan 30, 2009)

A friend recommended me Pirates. What's that supposed to be (i found a shitload of versions on the interwebz).

As far as Risk and Scotland Yard go... i have them both already 

But thanks for the input. My wallet will receive a nice blow next monday


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2009)

Randy said:


> Charades, Sniglets, and Balderdash. Alcohol increases the desired effects of each of these.



^
This guy's got a point.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 30, 2009)

Cranium

It merges "win lose or draw", "name that tune", charades, trivial pursuit, and other popular games for one game that is absolutely made to drink with. Need 6 people to play it properly though (3 teams of 2). 

Amazon.com: Cranium: Toys & Games

Another fun one is Catch Phrase, 2 on 2 or 3 on 3 can be fun. The descriptions get more and mroe ridiculous the more alcohol becomes involved.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 30, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> I used to play Dark Eldar as well. The models were really beautiful, so they were probably my favourite out of all the armies I owned, but they were a bitch to play as, as you say.
> 
> One of these days, when I've got some disposeable income, I'd like to design a 2000 point 40K army, then just mail order the lot and devote a few weekends to painting it.



Salamander space marines FTW
I'd say 40k as well but had a great time playing some Blood Bowl this past weekend


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Warhammer 40,000.




 

Actually if you can find a copy of the board Game Talisman That game is full of win

They re released it last year but i think it sold out really fast



estabon37 said:


> Pretty sure you need a rainy month for some games of W40K
> 
> Unless you play against me - I'm an easy beat! I have a 2000 point Dark Eldar army that I haven't touched in four years because I kept getting beaten so comprehensively I began to wonder why I dropped so much money on it. I refuse to pay for a new army. Just release a Codex that makes Dark Eldar somewhat competitive - FUCKING PLEASE!
> 
> Closer to topic: I like Yahtze and Trouble. Does that make me a bad person?




DE Player heheh

WTB AP PST

DE are fast and can put out a lot of shots 
Sad thing is they just dont hit hard enough to do any damage

I found the best way to win with DE is just to take a shit ton or regular troops (no incubi/wyches/raiders/etc) and just tool up each squad with as many heavy weapons that you can carry


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 8, 2009)

Some classics I played growing up:

-Monopoly
-Risk
-Life
-Clue
-The Tower of the wizard King
-Siege
-The Inventors
I haven't played this in years, but it was one of my favourite rainy day games growing up. Its worth playing just for the goofy looking thing that you use to roll the dice





-Go for broke
The opposite of monopoly. You get to gamble and have all kinds of fun until you are out of cash




-13 dead-end drive
- Frustration/Trouble (same game from what i remember)
-Payday
-Faces
I bought this game for my sister a few years ago because it looked cool, fortunately it is . A good 2-6 player game, good for a small party/gathering of friends




-Scategories
- any one of those gimmicky games meant for kids could still be fun such as Hungry Hungry Hippo (fun for 5 minutes until you get bored or the damn thing breaks ), Dizzy Dizzy Dinosaur, Back-Off Buzzard, Ready Set Spaghetti, Operation etc...
- Mouse Trap
- Grape Escape

also Trivial Pursuit


----------



## petereanima (Feb 9, 2009)

Bögi my friend, you for sure need this epic thing:


----------



## Variant (Feb 10, 2009)

petereanima said:


> B&#246;gi my friend, you for sure need this epic thing:



Dude... instant... fucking... rep....

When we were too unprepared to run real RPGs (D&D, Shadowrun, TMNT, etc.) out came the Hero Quest and expansion packs. 











This was also fun as fuck, because there was no actual board... the modular rooms were selected at random, so the mansion was different every time:


----------



## petereanima (Feb 10, 2009)

Variant said:


> Dude... instant... fucking... rep....
> 
> When we were too unprepared to run real RPGs (D&D, Shadowrun, TMNT, etc.) out came the Hero Quest and expansion packs.



thanks man!

and you know whats best - I JUST FOUND MINE YESTERDAY! and its COMPLETE!!!


----------



## arktan (Feb 10, 2009)

petereanima said:


> B&#246;gi my friend, you for sure need this epic thing:




Sweet virgin mother of Satan's evil twin brother 

this is fucking awesome.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 10, 2009)

it is indeed awesome! because its up to 5 players, has expansion packs, and you can slay orcs, mummies, and fucking gargoiles and skeleton-chaos-scorcerers. everything you want in life, its here!


----------



## arktan (Feb 11, 2009)

petereanima said:


> it is indeed awesome! because its up to 5 players, has expansion packs, and you can slay orcs, mummies, and fucking gargoiles and skeleton-chaos-scorcerers. everything you want in life, its here!


All that while you're running half-naked through a dungeon... Fuck yeah!


----------



## Zugster (Feb 11, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Cranium
> 
> It merges "win lose or draw", "name that tune", charades, trivial pursuit, and other popular games for one game that is absolutely made to drink with. Need 6 people to play it properly though (3 teams of 2).
> 
> ...


 

+1 Perfect for 3 or 4 couples.

For 2 people - (and I know the thread starter is bored with it) - chess is the best game of all time. Of course it takes actual effort to play well and enjoy.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

Scatagories!


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Charades, Sniglets, and Balderdash.


----------



## Variant (Mar 11, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Scatagories!



Or its sister game, Scat. J.J. can elaborate on the rules for that one.


----------

